# Can you identify this X-Y table ?  WHat is it?



## Buickgsman (Jul 28, 2013)

I purchased a Heavy 10 recently and it came with this cool old x-y table, or perhaps cross slide of some sort.  On one side it has a provision for a tool post and on the other it has what looks like a table with a t slot cut across it.  The "table" also has a small t slot in the front much like the table on my Rockwell.  I cant make out the manufacturer, it says "The            Tool Co. Waltham Mass"  ANy ideas on what I have here?  It works in all directions and will clean up nicely.  Thoughts?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a cross slide but to what I can't say.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 28, 2013)

It looks like it goes on somthing like this. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/15861-Hardinge-Tool-Room-Lathe?highlight=made

Or a wood lathe.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been reading about watch maker lathes made Watham Mass,  The slide looks several made in the 1850.  It sounds like the part of the country had several machine builders.  Their compound has a bolt on T-Slot on some of the pictures too.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/waltham/

I saw a couple of references to "The Tool Company" in the title on Google, but didn't see it in the text.  Another company named Aims had a slide that looks similar too.  Have some time on your hands?  Check them all out
http://www.lathes.co.uk/page21.html    Have fun,  Rich


----------

